
Uplink Source Code - kalium-xyz
https://github.com/gene9/uplink-source-code
======
DarmokJalad1701
I loved this game growing up!

~~~
kalium-xyz
Me too. I rediscovered it a while ago and wanted to do some modding or just
plain screwing around with the game files. Then after a search found out that
the source code is online and you can learn some really interesting things
from going trough it. I never actually beat the game as a kid turns out (didnt
even know it had an ending or real goals).

